# حفـر الآبـآر الموجهة (الأفقـية)



## تولين (14 فبراير 2011)

*السـلآمُ عليكُم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتـُه*​ *الحفر الموجهة (الآفقي**)*​ *(Horizontal Drilling or Directional drilling)*​ *

*​ *مقدمة :*

 *أصبح**الحفر الموجه من أكثر الطرق الحديثة تطبيقاً في العالم بهدف استثمار أكبر**كمية مكنة من نفط الطبقة المنتجة ، حيث تكمن غايته الأساسية في زيادة مقطع**ارتشاح النفط من الطبقة باتجاه البئر ، لأنه و مهما كانت السماكة العمودية**الفعالة كبيرة فإن امتداد الطبقة الموجه يكون أكبر . و بناء عليه اكتسب**الحفر الموجه أهمية كبيرة ، و عدَّ ثورة في الصناعة النفطية ، فكان لزاماً**علينا أن نتبع هذه التقنية الجديدة و نطبقها على حقولنا الملائمة لمثل هذا**النوع من الحفر** .*​ 



*





*



 *تم الحفر الموجه في سوريا و للمرة الأولى في حقل زرابة عام 1992 و ذلك كون النفط في هذا الحقل من النوع الثقيل و سماكة الطبقة المنتجة قليلة و امتدادها الموجه كبير و مواصفاتها الخزنية (المسامية و النفوذية) قليلة . و بعدها توسع الحفر الموجه ليشمل حقولاً أخرى . و بشكل عام و لاعتمادنا على خطط لحفر الموجهة نرى أنه لا بد من توافر المعطيات لرئيسية التالية :*​ *1.**الدراسة الجيولوجية التفصيلية للحقل .*​ *2.**معرفة شبكة الشقوق الطبيعية في الطبقات الحاملة و اتجاهها*​ *3.**ضرورة وضع نموذج جيولوجي خزني للمكمن .*​ *4.**وجود مخطط تكنولوجي لاستثمار الحقل و فق الحل المقترح لحفر الآبار الموجهة .*​ 





*تطبيقات الحفر الموجه :* 

 *1.**يعتبر الحفر الموجه (الأفقي) بديلاً عن زيادة كثافة شبكة الآبار العمودية على الخزان و خاصة في ظروف وجود الشقوق العمودية ، و التي تتطلب زيادة كبيرة في عدد الآبار العمودية .*​ *2.**يسمح البئر الموجه باستثمار أفضل للنفط الثقيل وعالي اللزوجة .*​ *3.**يعتبر البئر الموجه حلاً لمشكلة استخراج النفط من الحقول التي تقع في مناطق مأهولة سكانياً ، و إبعاد الخطر المستقبلي للتلوث و الشكل التالي يوضح ذلك :*​ *





*​ *4.**حفر الآبار الجانبية(**Sidetracking**) : الآبار الجانية كانت التقنية الأصلية للآبار الموجهة ، في البداية كانت الآبار الجانبية عمياء ، و كان الهدف منها بسيطاً و هو اصطياد الأدوات الساقطة في البئر ، الآبار الجانبية الوجهة كانت شائعة ، و كانت تحفر على سبيل المثال عندما يكون هناك تغيرات في التشكيلات الجيولوجية كما يوضح الشكل التالي :*​ *






*​ *5.**حفر القبب الملحية (**Salt Dome Drilling**): لقد وجد أن القبب الملحية تشكل مصائد طبيعية لتجمع النفط في الطبقة التي توجد تحت الجزء المائل أو المتدلي من الغطاء القاسي ، هناك مشاكل حفر كبيرة مترافقة مع حفر البئر خلال الطبقات الملحية ، و يمكن التخفيف من هذه المشاكل إلى حد ما عن طريق استخدام سائل حفر مشبع بالملح ، و الحل الآخر يكون عن طريق حفر بئر موجهة للوصول إلى المكمن و هكذا نستطيع تجنب مشاكل الحفر التي تحدث ضمن الطبقات الملحية كما في الشكل :*​ *
*






 

 

 

 
*
*​ *6.**مراقبة الفوالق(**Fault Controlling**) : الحفر الملتوية تكون شائعة عند الحفر الشاقولي العادي ، و يكون هذا غالباً بسبب الفوالق التي تخترق الطبقات ، و غالباً يكون من الأسهل أن تحفر بئر موجهة نحو طبقات مثل هذه بدون عبور حدود الفوالق و الشكل لتالي يوضح هذه الحالة :*​ 
 
*
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
* 
*​ *7.**آبار استكشاف متعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة(**Multiple Exploration Wells from a Single Well-bore**) :يمكن لحفرة البئر الواحدة أن تسد أو تغلق عند عمق معين و تحرف البئر لعمل بئر جديدة ، البئر الواحدة يمكن أن تستخدم كنقطة نزوح لحفر آبار أخرى ، و هي تسمح باستكشاف التوضعات البنيوية دون حفر آبار أخرى كاملة ، كما في الشكل:*​ 
 
*
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
*
*
* 
*​ *8.**الحفر على الشاطئ (**Onshore Drilling**) : عندما تتوضع المكامن تحت كتل كبيرة من الماء حيث يمكننا الوصول إليها عن طريق آبار متوضعة على الأرض (الشاطئ) فإننا نقوم بالحفر الموجه تحت الماء ، و هذه الطريقة تحفظ المعدات و تكون أكثر رخصاً .*​ 
 

 

 





 

 
*
*​ *9.**حفر الآبار المتعددة عند الحفر البحري (**Offshore Multiwell Drilling** ) : يعتبر الحفر الموجه من أجل حفر عدة آبار من المنصة البحرية الطريقة الأكثر اقتصادية لتطوير حقول النفط البحرية ، يمكن أن تستخدم طريقة مشابهة على البر حيث يوجد هناك أماكن معيقة لنقل منصة الحفر مثل مناطق الغابات و المستنقعات ، و يتم هنا حفر الآبار بطريقة العنقود .*​ 
 
*
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
* 
*​ *10.**حفر المناطق الرملية المتعددة من حفرة بئر واحدة (**Multiple Sands from a Single Well-bore** ): و هنا يتم حفر بئر موجهة لتتقاطع مع عدة مكامن مائلة من النفط ، و هذا يسمح بإنجاز البئر باستخدام نظام إنهاء متعدد ، سوف تسمح البئر بإدخال الأهداف عند الزاوية المحددة لضمان الاختراق الأعظمي للمكامن كما في الشكل :*​ *
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
*
*​ *11.**آبار النجدة (**Relief Well** ) : الهدف من حفر بئر النجدة الموجه هو اعتراض طريق جوف حفرة البئر التي اندفعت و السماح بقتله ، لتعيين و اعتراض طريق البئر المندفعة عند عمق محدد يجب أن تحفر بئر موجهة مخططة بعناية و دقة كبيرة .*​ 
 
*
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
*
*
* 
*​ *12.**حفر الآبار الأفقية (**Horizontal Wells** ) : إن انخفاض الإنتاج في الحقل يمكن أن ينتج عن عدة عوامل ، منها مخاريط الماء و الغاز المتشكلة أو الطبقات ذات النفوذية الجيدة فقط في الاتجاه العمودي ، يستطيع عندها المهندسون تخطيط و حفر بئر تصريف عمودية ، و هي نوع خاص من الحفر الموجه حيث تحفر البئر على طول الطبقة كما في الشكل :*​ *
*
*




*
*
*
*
*
*
*​ *شروط حفر الآبار الموجهة :*

 *حتى نضمن نجاح البئر الموجه في تحقيق الغاية التي حفر من أجلها و تلافي المشاكل التي ستحدث مستقبلاً و التي تسبب قتل المكمن أو قتل جزء منه فلا بد من تحقق الشروط التالية :*​ *1.**النفوذية العمودية للطبقة المنتجة أعلى من النفوذية الأفقية لضمان تحرك النفط من أعلى و أسفل الجذع الأفقي باتجاهه فإذا لم هذا الشرط فإن النفط الذي يقع تحت الجذع سيبقى دون استثمار .*​ *2.**أن يكون المكمن متجانساً نوعاً ما .*​ *3.**أن تكون المنطقة مستقرة تكتونياً و لا تحكمها فوالق أو حواجز جيولوجية .*​ *4.**أن تتوفر معطيات خزنية و جيولوجية دقيقة و كافية عن المكن حتى نستطيع تحديد وع الجذع الموجه بشكل مناسب و دقيق .*​ *5.**أن يكون مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء مستقراً .*​ *6.**عدم وجود قبعة غازية وبعد المياه عن الجذع الموجه .*​ *7.**أن تبرر الآبار الموجهة كلفتها التي تصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف مقارنة مع الآبار العمودية ، و تحقق الهدف منها دون التأثير السلبي على المردود العام المأمول من الطبقة و هذا أمر هام جداً بل على العكس يجب أن تؤدي إلى زيادته.*​ 

*أسس تحديد مواقع الآبار الموجهة:* 

 *1.**معرفة الخصائص الجيولوجية لمنطقة البئر .*​ *2.**معرفة الوضع التكتوني للبئر .*​ *3.**تقدم مستوى التقاء النفط بالماء في المنطقة .*​ *4.**الاتصال الهيدروديناميكي في المقطع بشكل عمودي .*​ *5.**معرفة توزع الشقوق في الطبقة و اتجاهاتها .*​ *6.**مقدار الاحتياطي النوعي لمنطقة البئر .*​ *7.**أخذ المعطيات الجيولوجية و الخزنية و الإنتاجية بما فيها الوضع التقني للآبار المجاورة للبئر المدروس .*​ *8.**العينات الاسطوانية المقتطعة .*​ *9.**عامل استنضاب الاحتياطي في منطقة البئر .*​ *10.**نوعية النفط المنتج .*​ 

*أسس حفر الآبار الموجهة :* 

 *تتكون الآبار الموجهة من جذعين عمودي و أفقي ، حيث يتم حفر الجذع العمودي حتى المستوى الأولي لالتقاء النفط بالماء ، و ذلك لكي ندقق الوضع المحلي للمكمن في القسم الذي تم اختياره لحفر البئر الموجهة .*​ *و فيما بعد تقارن هذه الدراسات مع معطيات دراسة أسس و خواص القسم الذي تم اختياره و يتم وضع مؤشرات الجذع الموجه و هي :*​ *1.**عمق نقطة التمييل على الجذع العمودي (**k.o.p**) .*​ *2.**مجال الحفر .*​ *3.**سمت و زاوية ميل الجذع .*​ *4.**الانزياح الكلي عند نقطة اختراق أعلى الطبقة المنتجة .*​ *و يجب أن يصل الجذع المائل حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة . و يم إغلاق الجذع العمودي عن طريق إجراء جسور إسمنتية حتى نقطة الميلان و من ثم يباشر بحفر الجذع المائل و الموجه للبئر و بد إنهاء الحفر يتم إنزال مواسير التغليف حتى أعلى الطبقة المنتجة و يتم سمنتها و بعدها يتم إنزال لاينر مثقب ضمن الجذع الموجه بدون سمنتة .*

 

 

 

 

 

 





​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام
موضوع رائع 
وفقك الله مهندستنا تولين


----------



## تولين (14 فبراير 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> موضوع رائع
> وفقك الله مهندستنا تولين



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الجهود الميدوله.اود معرفة المزيد غن تصميم الابار الافقيه ادا امكن.


----------



## direct.drill (29 مارس 2011)

جهد مشكور يا باشمهندسة 

ولمن يريد المزيد 

هذا الرابط به حسابات وتصميم الابار الافقية

اضغط هنا


----------



## تولين (30 مارس 2011)

direct.drill قال:


> جهد مشكور يا باشمهندسة
> 
> ولمن يريد المزيد
> 
> ...




بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## mustapha key (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا المهندسة تولين على هذا الموضوع المميز 
وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة.​


----------



## تولين (10 مايو 2011)

mustapha key قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا المهندسة تولين على هذا الموضوع المميز
> وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة.​





شكرا الك اخي الكريم


----------



## sky20112011 (17 مايو 2011)

thanks spas ji bo te u her bijî


----------



## sky20112011 (17 مايو 2011)

ممكن الاستاذة تدعم المنتدى بكتاب شامل لمشاكل الحفر النفطي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكر خاص لها


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 يونيو 2011)

> [/المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة direct.drill
> جهد مشكور يا باشمهندسة
> 
> ولمن يريد المزيد
> ...


----------

